
California net neutrality bill gutted as lawmakers cave to AT&T lobbyists - okket
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/06/california-net-neutrality-bill-gutted-as-lawmakers-cave-to-att-lobbyists/
======
thrill
The ever-present, and simply accepted from constant impression, bias in
political reporting and maneuvering is remarkable. The headline reads
"lawmakers", and the net-neutrality group complains ""California Democrats
work[ed] with Republicans to gut [the] net neutrality bill."

Yet, if you read the article all the way through then you clearly see that the
committee is composed of 7 Democrats and 3 Republicans. Any bill desired can
be passed by a simple majority - all it takes is 6 of those Democrats to
agree.

This kind of slanted reporting results in misplaced conclusion, and this kind
of trying to hold the "opposition's" feet to the fire for the deficiencies of
the majority party to live up to their espoused mantra is why nothing good
ever gets done - only that (I'm looking at you, "high speed" train) which
scratches all the backs, expense be damned , is what makes it through the
political system that exists in the (once) Golden State.

~~~
r00fus
I agree, it's not about Democrats vs. Republicans. It's about corruption.

How did the amendment get passed with the secret vote? My take: AT&T greased a
LOT of wheels to get this legislation stopped.

It happens at the Federal level with GOP in power, it happens in many states
with Dems or GOP in power. It's purely corruption.

~~~
girzel
Is there any recourse (at any level) for litigation in this situation, on
grounds of corruption? I mean does anyone have the ability to sue the
California legislature? I know essentially nothing about these things...

